# Means Testing for Social Welfare



## Incy wincy (12 Apr 2010)

Hi I am new here. I am in full time employment and living in rented accommodation with my partner. He is unemployed and has tried on numerous occasions to claim social welfare but it seems if he was means tested I would be drawn into the process and he would not qualify....I am a low paid public sector worker ...working my back off everyday in a public service role and yes I know the fat heads at the top of the hierarchy are the ones on the big money, I can assure you I am right now living from one payslip to the next...I am covering our rent and all bills at the mo as well as random unforeseen expenses...he is on ZERO yes ZERO from the govt he paid taxes and PRSI to for the best part of 15/20 years...I cannot understand this.....I am forced into this financial situation because of a govt that will not pay him a job seekers allowance and to be honest I think it's completely unfair as well as having massive repercussions on our relationship.....is anyone else in a similar situation or can they make any suggestions what we can do???? I then look at our neighbours who stay in bed for most of the day and have 4 kids and are usually seen carrying in crates of Stella Artois every Friday evening...the HSE subsidise their rent and I'm sure their refuse collection (we share a bin with my parents!!) The garden has toys and a buggy left out at night and a new trampoline in the back garden.....I get up at 7 and am on the road for half past...they are tucked up in bed still getting paid for doing jack...am I wrong here coz I feel like only fools and horses work....


----------



## niceoneted (13 Apr 2010)

I feel for you and understand where your coming from. Your partner will just have to go back and plead his case. He should inform them that after all the yrs of paying tax he is entitled to something and if he doesn't get it that they are going to be liable for a lot more as he will not have a partner to support him and the state will have to. 
I found it interesting when Diarmaid Gavin on the late late spoke of living with the family outside Manchester as part of a documentary and he said something along the lines that it suited political policy to keep some people/families on welfare as it covers up the bigger issues they would have to deal with. 
I think that applies here. I can never understand when some people are on long term benefits eg disability - I know a few on it and they would be capable of lots of jobs - and I also know people with severe disabilities and they are in very good jobs. I think it is the person and some will sit back and take hand outs and others have more pride and want to work no matter what. 
Give it another go with trying to get something out of them he seems to deserve it.


----------



## doubledeb (13 Apr 2010)

How long is he unemployed? Surely he would be entitled to JSB if he has paid prsi etc?.. thats not means tested for 12 months?


----------



## tenchi-fan (13 Apr 2010)

He could move out into nearby accommodation and claim rent allowance, jobseekers allowance, medical card, etc etc
you're either a welfare family or not, no half measures!


----------



## Magpie (13 Apr 2010)

If he had a full PRSI record he would be on Jobseekers Benefit, which is not means tested.
Its not a matter of trying to get something out of them, either you are entitled or you aren't. Has he actually applied for anything?


----------



## tenchi-fan (13 Apr 2010)

Magpie said:


> If he had a full PRSI record he would be on Jobseekers Benefit, which is not means tested.
> Its not a matter of trying to get something out of them, either you are entitled or you aren't. Has he actually applied for anything?



only for a year though. Maybe this is something the government should address too, even a reduced benefit in year 2 would be better than nothing.

Then again, consider if one partner earned €26k and the other claimed benefits of 10k.
Then compare it to a couple working min wage, antisocial hours, full-time for €18k each. 
That wouldn't be fair either. 
The best solution is the cut social welfare to ribbons so each household actually only needs one breadwinner. It would sort out unemployment too.
Don't mean to detail the thread, I'm just pointing out the problem with "entitlements" and "social welfare". Leave people with more of their money so more can be put aside for a rainy day.


----------

